# Merry Christmas! 2010



## Jefroka (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope everyone has a joyous day, its raining here today, gonna be an indoor type of Christmas, oh well.

Be safe on the roads and only get behind the wheel if you're sober.

Everyone have a great day!


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks, I hope everyone enjoy their holidays and please be safe love you guys/gals


----------

